# Father was WWII Vet in AAF



## Charles N Dyer (Nov 21, 2009)

My name is Charles Dyer. I am not a veteran of WWII or any other action, but my father was. During Vietnam, I was going into the Air Force, but was rejected during my final physical for medical reasons.

My father was Vernon W. Dyer. During WWII he was a photographer stationed at Harrington AFB in Harrington, KS. I am not sure of the exact dates, but I believe that it was between 1943 and 1945. He passed away in 2007, but I have always been interested in his experiences. I also think that some of the most beautiful planes are WWII aircraft such as the B-17, B-24 and P51. For those reasons I have joined this forum.

For all of you that were veterans, of WWII and all other wars and actions, I want to than you for your sacrifice and dedication to the preservation of this great nation.


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome Charles
what does NH stand for?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2009)

New Hampshire? Just a guess from another Brit! Hello and welcome from England Charles, I think you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 21, 2009)

It is for New Hampshire, one of the most Northern States in the USA...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard Charles.


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank God for that
I thought it was going to stand for Not Here or something


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2009)

G'day Charles. welcome from Down under!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 22, 2009)

welcome mate!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2009)

Whew! Thought he mis-typed NZ - we have enough and the closet is full!!

Welcome from Joisey!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome, Sir!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Ya welcome from Joisey!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Charles.
Welcome to the forum from Southern California. 8)

Wheels


----------

